# wolfish



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

dinnertime


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

very nice, although i cannot stress enough on how bad it is to use goldfish, or virtually any other feeder.

by the way, you do know how to spell canadian, dont you?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Tibs said:


> very nice, although i cannot stress enough on how bad it is to use goldfish, or virtually any other feeder.


Alot of times wolves will only eat feeders since they are mainly wild caught.... so im not sure what else you would suggest he eats.



> by the way, you do know how to spell canadian, dont you?


and by the way.... are you really that retarded?


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

nice fish....

what are his requirements? tank? filters? heat? food?


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Dr Exum said:


> nice fish....
> 
> what are his requirements? tank? filters? heat? food?


i keep tank around 78 he craps alot so heavy filtration and eventually he gets 20 inches so big square tank. dont need high tank just long and wide. also he will not eat anything dead.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> very nice, although i cannot stress enough on how bad it is to use goldfish, or virtually any other feeder.


Alot of times wolves will only eat feeders since they are mainly wild caught.... so im not sure what else you would suggest he eats.



> by the way, you do know how to spell canadian, dont you?


and by the way.... are you really that retarded?
[/quote]

ok but still i must mention, as you of course are "all-knowing", you wouldnt reccomend goldfish, would you? i mean thats obvious. there is many things a wolf can eat, id try krill, silversides, hell there is many things possible.

and lol i gotta take that one there, i did not see that







sorry it is can-dan, didnt notice that


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

That is one wicked photo along with a baddass wolf.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Everything eats goldfish, goldfish are good for fish to eat, they provide the best source of protein and bring out colors in your pets! I love goldfish and eat them every day! My Wolf fish, Manueli, and Gold Rhom all eat 5 large comets a day, it keeps the doctor away!


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> That is one wicked photo along with a baddass wolf.


thank you. how do i submit my photo for non-p potm?


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Tibs said:


> very nice, although i cannot stress enough on how bad it is to use goldfish, or virtually any other feeder.


Alot of times wolves will only eat feeders since they are mainly wild caught.... so im not sure what else you would suggest he eats.



> by the way, you do know how to spell canadian, dont you?


and by the way.... are you really that retarded?
[/quote]

ok but still i must mention, as you of course are "all-knowing", you wouldnt reccomend goldfish, would you? i mean thats obvious. there is many things a wolf can eat, id try krill, silversides, hell there is many things possible.

and lol i gotta take that one there, i did not see that







sorry it is can-dan, didnt notice that
[/quote]

My 2 Hoplias M's eat Frozen Krill (obviously dead food) and Nightcrawlers.

Goldfish are F-I-N-E as feeders provided they are Quarantined.

I Quarantine mine for 1 week and feed them a diet of sinking shrimp pellets to fatten them up and get them healthy. Any sick or weak goldfish are culled immediately and I have NEVER had a problem with diseases of any kind.

Please research a little more before saying that you should "never" use feeders.

Thanks.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

beercandan said:


> That is one wicked photo along with a baddass wolf.


thank you. how do i submit my photo for non-p potm?
[/quote]
Send the photo via PM to the member that is holding the contest.

Nice wolf fish.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Sampson said:


> very nice, although i cannot stress enough on how bad it is to use goldfish, or virtually any other feeder.


Alot of times wolves will only eat feeders since they are mainly wild caught.... so im not sure what else you would suggest he eats.
[/quote]

ok but still i must mention, as you of course are "all-knowing", you wouldnt reccomend goldfish, would you? i mean thats obvious. there is many things a wolf can eat, id try krill, silversides, hell there is many things possible.
[/quote]

My 2 Hoplias M's eat Frozen Krill (obviously dead food) and Nightcrawlers.

*Goldfish are F-I-N-E as feeders* provided they are Quarantined.

I Quarantine mine for 1 week and feed them a diet of sinking shrimp pellets to fatten them up and get them healthy. Any sick or weak goldfish are culled immediately and I have NEVER had a problem with diseases of any kind.

Please research a little more before saying that you should "never" use feeders.

Thanks.








[/quote]

Please research a little more before saying that gold fish are *FINE*, of all the live foods you could feed a fish, they are the worst. I think that could very well be one of the most ignorant things ive heard on this site.

Just read here. They are certainly not F-I-N-E, just because you havent encountered a problem before doesnt mean it wont happen. We never had a problem with Japan, yet Pearl Harbor still happened

When using any feeders, it is reccomended you quarantine feeders atleast 3 weeks. Even then, the diseases that goldfish get in the store can get off in 3 weeks.
I'm not sure how this affects any other fish, but hundreds of lionfish die a year because of intestinal blockages, as goldfish skulls are much harder to digest then guppy skulls. I would imagine that this would apply to wolves too.

Only feeders i would feel safe using are home-bred convicts, platies, or guppies.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> That is one wicked photo along with a baddass wolf.


thank you. how do i submit my photo for non-p potm?
[/quote]
Send the photo via PM to the member that is holding the contest.

Nice wolf fish.








[/quote]
i will do . i do quarintine goldfish, but never knew for 3 weeks







thats a long time


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

beercandan said:


> That is one wicked photo along with a baddass wolf.


thank you. how do i submit my photo for non-p potm?
[/quote]
Send the photo via PM to the member that is holding the contest.

Nice wolf fish.








[/quote]
i will do . i do quarintine goldfish, but never knew for 3 weeks







thats a long time
[/quote]

i wouldnt feel safe using gold fish after 3 weeks, i wouldnt feel safe using them period, even if i raised them myself


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

when i move him in less than a week im going to try krill or something else frozen


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

I would agree with whoever said to avoid live feeders. All it takes is 1 SINGLE parasite and you know what? bye bye Wolf fish!







Why even take that risk??? Hey Lemmywinks. Dont feed that wolf for 5-10 days and i GUARANTEE it will eat chunks of ANYTHING raw you give it. Preferably raw fish chunks, beef heart chunks and even raw chicken pieces from time to time. Oh, i almost forgot, they LOVE nightcrawlers. My Wolves will readily SHRED and devour LIVE mice!







Thats NO JOKE! Hey, i was wondering if you ever sold that huge tank. i think i have a buyer for you.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

didnt feed for 5 days and he wouldnt touch krill. what kind of frozen fish pieces do u feed them?
thanx for help.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm not sure about most of the other things Tibs said, but he does have a point about goldfish. See:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=32018&hl=

and

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=93195&hl=

as well for some detail on thiaminase.


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Tibs said:


> very nice, although i cannot stress enough on how bad it is to use goldfish, or virtually any other feeder.


Alot of times wolves will only eat feeders since they are mainly wild caught.... so im not sure what else you would suggest he eats.
[/quote]

ok but still i must mention, as you of course are "all-knowing", you wouldnt reccomend goldfish, would you? i mean thats obvious. there is many things a wolf can eat, id try krill, silversides, hell there is many things possible.
[/quote]

My 2 Hoplias M's eat Frozen Krill (obviously dead food) and Nightcrawlers.

*Goldfish are F-I-N-E as feeders* provided they are Quarantined.

I Quarantine mine for 1 week and feed them a diet of sinking shrimp pellets to fatten them up and get them healthy. Any sick or weak goldfish are culled immediately and I have NEVER had a problem with diseases of any kind.

Please research a little more before saying that you should "never" use feeders.

Thanks.








[/quote]

Please research a little more before saying that gold fish are *FINE*, of all the live foods you could feed a fish, they are the worst. I think that could very well be one of the most ignorant things ive heard on this site.

Just read here. They are certainly not F-I-N-E, just because you havent encountered a problem before doesnt mean it wont happen. We never had a problem with Japan, yet Pearl Harbor still happened

When using any feeders, it is reccomended you quarantine feeders atleast 3 weeks. Even then, the diseases that goldfish get in the store can get off in 3 weeks.
I'm not sure how this affects any other fish, but hundreds of lionfish die a year because of intestinal blockages, as goldfish skulls are much harder to digest then guppy skulls. I would imagine that this would apply to wolves too.

[/quote]

I'm sure if you searched for a couple of minutes, you could certainly find a more ignorant statement on this site.
Take for example your comparison of feeding goldfish to wolfish to Japan attacking Pearl Harbor.









Maybe I should have rephrased my statement and said, "I have *never* had a problem with my fish contracting disease from a goldfish since I began the hobby in 1994." Is that better?

Linking to other articles that were posted on this same website does little in the way of proving if, in fact, properly quarantined feeder goldfish are a health risk. As in any research, I believe the most accurate way to get a result (positive or negative) is to "field test" it. Meaning, try it on your own fish.

Don't get me wrong. I am not saying that goldfish are a staple diet for my fish because they are not. What I AM saying, however, is when properly quarantined (a week in my opinion) there is little to no significant risk of infectious disease/parasitic activity in the fish that I have personally raised.

I guess they must sell all the sick, diseased fish to hobbiests in Minnesota...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tibs is a classic example of how a little knowledge is a dangerous thing, but let me try to step up to bat. I've been in the hobby for several decades and I would agree that the biggest threat to preds from goldfish is disease. However, there is clear evidence of lethal effects of goldfish on herps (destroying a vitamin B (thiamin)), I've seen this personally and it's horrible. Combine this with the fact that we're learning that fish can live longer in captivity than we thought, and premature deaths or illness might be traceable to thiaminase in my opinion. I think it's a complex issue but for now I avoid using goldfish to be safe.

by the way..... nice wolffish!


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

acestro said:


> Tibs is a classic example of how a little knowledge is a dangerous thing, but let me try to step up to bat. I've been in the hobby for several decades and I would agree that the biggest threat to preds from goldfish is disease. However, there is clear evidence of lethal effects of goldfish on herps (destroying a vitamin B (thiamin)), I've seen this personally and it's horrible. Combine this with the fact that we're learning that fish can live longer in captivity than we thought, and premature deaths or illness might be traceable to thiaminase in my opinion. I think it's a complex issue but for now I avoid using goldfish to be safe.
> 
> by the way..... nice wolffish!


Agreed about the thiamin. Simple solution...Gutload the goldfish 1-2 hrs before feeding them to your fish thereby increasing the nutritional value of the feeders. Basically use them as "carriers" of the nutrients you want to get to your fish if they will not accept anything other than live.

Keep in mind that my fish are almost 100% on prepared but I have a 16" clown knife that absolutely will not accept dead. The other goldfish I feed are on occasion and to keep my fishes prey drive active.

I suppose on a larger scale, it could certainly present a much more viable danger.

I wish everyone would respond with the same tact as you have done acestro. It would make all forums a little cooler.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Sampson said:


> Tibs is a classic example of how a little knowledge is a dangerous thing, but let me try to step up to bat. I've been in the hobby for several decades and I would agree that the biggest threat to preds from goldfish is disease. However, there is clear evidence of lethal effects of goldfish on herps (destroying a vitamin B (thiamin)), I've seen this personally and it's horrible. Combine this with the fact that we're learning that fish can live longer in captivity than we thought, and premature deaths or illness might be traceable to thiaminase in my opinion. I think it's a complex issue but for now I avoid using goldfish to be safe.
> 
> by the way..... nice wolffish!


Agreed about the thiamin. Simple solution...Gutload the goldfish 10-2 hrs before feeding them to your fish thereby increasing the nutritional value of the feeders. Basically use them as "carriers" of the nutrients you want to get to your fish if they will not accept anything other than live.

Keep in mind that my fish are almost 100% on prepared but I have a 16" clown knife that absolutely will not accept dead. The other goldfish I feed are on occasion and to keep my fishes prey drive active.

I suppose on a larger scale, it could certainly present a much more viable danger.

I wish everyone would respond with the same tact as you have done acestro. It would make all forums a little cooler.
[/quote]
than u both for great info


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Not a problem Dan. Good luck and great wolf!


----------



## MRNIMO. (Oct 29, 2004)

Awesome fish, great photography.


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice pic.

Through a raw shrimp in your tank over night.
rw


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

going to try the shrimp. pics coming soon with him in his new 180, hell be happy now


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

beercandan said:


> going to try the shrimp. pics coming soon with him in his new 180, hell be happy now


haha ur fish inspired me to get one...

im either getting the redline wolffish or a sanchezi or compressus......its a toss up


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Don't take piranhas... I got a common wolf and piranhas and piranhas are scared too easily... The only exception is my S. brandtii


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Sampson said:


> Tibs is a classic example of how a little knowledge is a dangerous thing, but let me try to step up to bat. I've been in the hobby for several decades and I would agree that the biggest threat to preds from goldfish is disease. However, there is clear evidence of lethal effects of goldfish on herps (destroying a vitamin B (thiamin)), I've seen this personally and it's horrible. Combine this with the fact that we're learning that fish can live longer in captivity than we thought, and premature deaths or illness might be traceable to thiaminase in my opinion. I think it's a complex issue but for now I avoid using goldfish to be safe.
> 
> by the way..... nice wolffish!


Agreed about the thiamin. Simple solution...Gutload the goldfish 1-2 hrs before feeding them to your fish thereby increasing the nutritional value of the feeders. Basically use them as "carriers" of the nutrients you want to get to your fish if they will not accept anything other than live.

Keep in mind that my fish are almost 100% on prepared but I have a 16" clown knife that absolutely will not accept dead. The other goldfish I feed are on occasion and to keep my fishes prey drive active.

I suppose on a larger scale, it could certainly present a much more viable danger.

I wish everyone would respond with the same tact as you have done acestro. It would make all forums a little cooler.
[/quote]

Thanks Sampson, I've learned that we get nowhere when we are hot-headed. But the people attracted by piranha make this forum a little edgy sometimes! The gut loading didn't work with the watersnakes I had, I'm still not sure if the impacts are less on fish or why they would be less. It gets down to biochemistry which is more than I want to try to take on!!!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Tibs said:


> very nice, although i cannot stress enough on how bad it is to use goldfish, or virtually any other feeder.
> 
> by the way, you do know how to spell canadian, dont you?


 why???

don't they hunt in the wild?


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

my tank almost ready. 4x3x2=180 gallon
gonna get some plants also,


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Great looking 180 Dan!!!

Your wolf is going to be happy there for sure!


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

thank you. what plants do you think i should put i there? trying to go with fake because never done well with live and dont want to have to keep putting hand in there


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

sweet pickup, did u see his collection? great home for your wolf


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> sweet pickup, did u see his collection? great home for your wolf


yeah he has some big ones (wolfs)


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

do not go on fakes!! it is ugly...if You have real ones...it will help the biological and chemical balance...of the water~.

A beautifull Hoplias like Yours...deserves natural plants...


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

JorgeRemigio said:


> do not go on fakes!! it is ugly...if You have real ones...it will help the biological and chemical balance...of the water~.
> 
> A beautifull Hoplias like Yours...deserves natural plants...


what kind are nice looking and are easy to take care of? thanx guys


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I suggest you Vallisneria gigantea, Echinodorus sp, Anubias sp, Cryptocoryne wendtii, floating plants like Pistia stratiotes : they love those plants !!! And they also need plants to be happy : they hide into plants when they wait for food... They give them very useful cover


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Fomoris said:


> I suggest you Vallisneria gigantea, Echinodorus sp, Anubias sp, Cryptocoryne wendtii, floating plants like Pistia stratiotes : they love those plants !!! And they also need plants to be happy : they hide into plants when they wait for food... They give them very useful cover


gonna go get some tomorow. wolf is in the tank and enjoying the space. pics will be up soon. thanx for all kind words.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

nice


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

walmart sells wolffish but awsome wolf


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

VENOM said:


> walmart sells wolffish but awsome wolf


?????


----------

